# What is the Test Reference No in EOI?



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

What does the 'Test reference number' mean in the EOI English Language page?

Is it the 'Test Report Form No' in an IELTS exam?

Regards,


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes. That's right.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

airwolf said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> What does the 'Test reference number' mean in the EOI English Language page?
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly this number is at the bottom right hand corner of your IELTS test score card.


----------



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Kareem87 (Nov 24, 2017)

Can I mention my candidate ID?


----------

